# Noisy Pump in Bessacarr



## harburner

Just purchased a new e425 bessacarr and during our trip this week I found that when opening the taps the pump made quite a noise. Is this normal? Apart from that all seems well and I am very pleased with my new motorhome. I am also intrigued by all, or nearly all motorhome drivers and passengers giving a friendly wave.


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi, Harburner, and welcome to the site. Glad to have you here, and all that.

You say "quite a noise". What sort of noise? Since it seems you're first time motorhomers, you may not be aware that the pumps in a lot of motorhomes make a drumming sound. A sort of "BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR". Someone else will be along soon to tell you what sort of pump it is, and why it makes the noise. It may be nothing to worry about. 

Are you close to where you bought it from? Might it be worth popping back to have it checked out if you're worried? Or do you know anyone with a motorhome? Or are you planning to be where other motorhomers may be? We're a friendly lot, and I'm sure anyone on a campsite would be pleased to have a listen, and hopefully put your mind at rest.

Gerald


----------



## sailor

I found our pump noisy as well (A CI Cipro which we have now had for a year) but I am satisfied that there is nothing wrong with it.

You do not say what you did before you bought the bessacarr - I wonder if it was a caravan? We moved from a caravan, and of course almost all caravans have submersible pumps that are outside the van - and therefore almost silent inside!

But after a year with the CI I doubt that we will ever go back to towing.

JeffO


----------



## Rapide561

*Swift pump*

Hi

Mine is noisy too. A lot louder than the Compass/Explorer Group pump

Rapide561


----------



## Tansy

*noisy pump*

Hi Harburner,

I too have a Bessacarr fitted with a Shurflo pump mounted on the front panel of the underseat couch. These pumps will be a bit noisy, but the first thing to check is how tight are they screwed onto the baseboard? Mine is mounted by three rubber feet through which the mounting screws are fixed. If the screws are too tight, then the rubber will lose its "noise absorbency". It could be that the screws are too tight. On the top off the pump, there is an adjusting screw which regulates to some extent the water flow. If this is set wrongly, excess vibration, and hence noise will be experienced. You should find this info in your manual.
I actually fixed my pump onto a separate piece of plywood, and attached this piece of plywood to the actual van seat by using three springs, so that all vibrations from the pump were absorbed by the springs, and noise is reduced to an absolute minimum.
Interestingly, this year prior to going to France, I fitted a water filter. Due to the increased resistance to the water flowing through it, when you opened the tap, the water tended to come out in fits and starts in time to the whirring of the pump. One night our batteries had run low, but when the tap for the filter was opened, the water flowed consistently, and the pump noise was nil. This has led me to think that 12volts is maybe too much for the pump, and by placing a resistance in the electrical circuit to reduce the voltage to perhaps 10 volts might be better all round. Maybe the elecrically minded members would give their opinion.

Anyway, enjoy your van and have many happy journeys in it, waving like mad to every other happy van owner!!!


----------



## harburner

Thanks to all who replied. As someone new to motorhomes and indeed to the great outdoors, not having been a caravaner before, I was a bit worried about the noise. However I am satisfied that it would appear to be 'normal' noise. I will as suggested arrange for it to be checked at the dealer just to be on the safe side!.
It is also reassuring that there are others out there in the internet community who are willing to provide advice and guidance to those of us who are venturing out for the first time into this great new adventure.
I am also thinking about fitting an awning to the 425 and am a bit undecided as to the type to fit given that motorhomes are on the move more than caravans.
Anyone out there who has advice on the type of awning to fit which will be effective but will not take a great deal of time to erect.


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi, Tansy

I think when you fitted the filter, you increased the resistance to water flow, and hence the back pressure on the pump. The pump has only one speed to run at, and if it can't pump all the water it wants, it shuts off momentarily, thus producing this surging effect. We have the same in our washroom sink, where the outlet is of a very narrow diameter, and not enough water can flow. In the kitchen, it works fine.

When the batteries were running low, the pump speed dropped, and was therefore able to run constantly without building up the back pressure.

I really wouldn't fit any voltage dropping device in the circuit. If it's possible to reduce the flow by adjistment, I'd do that. Or take off the water filter.

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie

harburner said:


> Anyone out there who has advice on the type of awning to fit which will be effective but will not take a great deal of time to erect.


The two main names are Fiamma and Omnistor. We have a Fiamma, and winding out the awning, including setting out the legs to support it, takes about a minute and a half. Maybe two minutes on a bad day. It's very easy.

Gerald


----------



## eddied

*Bessacarr - noisy pumo*

 
Hi there, and welcome.
I used to have a Bessacarr, and it had a noisy water pump inboard.
I now have a Chausson, and it has a noisy pump inboard.
I think you will find most motorhomes have noisy pumps, unless they are outboard, and therefore liable to feezing up anyway. In any case certainly have it checked if/when you can for your own piece of mind.
Re awnings, as already advised forget the circus act that caravanners go through. Fit a wind out Omnistor or Fiamma and away you go.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Tansy

*Noisy pump*

Hi Gerannpasa,

I agree with what you say, however I do believe one can fit a sort of "surge protector" thingy (excuse the technological terminology) which evens out the pressure. As we only use the filter for doing teeth and adding water to the whisky, don't think it is worth bothering with.


----------



## TonyHunt

"As we only use the filter for doing teeth and adding water to the whisky, don't think it is worth bothering with".

What a waste of a perfectly good water filter system. If its a nature pure you have you can banish carrying and using cans and bottles of mineral water forever and the added costs of them. The water out of any hosepipe and then stored in your onboard tank is perfectly safe for any use once its been through a nature pure.

Our Bessacarrs pump is noisy also but then I think most motorhome ones are.
We had the ordinary Fiamma 45 awning fitted to our van but after an unexpected sudden gale one night and an Insurance payout we invested in a Fiamma Zip awning as a replacement which takes a little more erecting but is a whole lot safer in any sort of weather. The ordinary awnings are meant only as sunshades.
A lot of motorhomers I know are now buying the Sunncamp 390, very lightweight ( and around £220) which fixes to the front of most Fiamma and Omnistor awnings that have the groove. The Fiamma one is then wound back in. The sunncamp is erected like a three hoop tent with guyropes and is incredibly strong, and very roomy. It is fixed on one side to the motorhome and therefore cannot blow away.


----------



## xgx

harburner said:


> I am also thinking about fitting an awning to the 425 and am a bit undecided as to the type to fit given that motorhomes are on the move more than caravans.
> Anyone out there who has advice on the type of awning to fit which will be effective but will not take a great deal of time to erect.


Hi harburner and welcome... don't forget to subscribe (it's well worth it from my own experience and from the positive comments on this forum :wink:

We've just bought an E425 and had a Fiamma F45i fitted .... we had one of these on our last 'van and found it easy to use ... I'd recommend buying a tie down strap (around 7.99) just to be on the safe side :wink:

It's easy enough to fit your own 'home made' side/front... check posts by Grizzly and meself (or mail me)...

Whatever you do, don't buy the 'privacy' room until you've checked the alternatives...


----------



## 96410

HI,
I have a 590 PR, same as 425 as both have rear lounge, does your motorhome just have trouble with the bathroom tap as mine (been back to dealer 3 times has. reat of taps fine, (driving me mad)


----------



## TonyHunt

Our ordinary F45i blew up in the air and broke one of the struts even with a storm strap over it. The F45i zip awning I replaced it with is a whole different ball game. Because its pinned to the ground with tent pegs it stands all sorts of weather and doesnt take that long to erect. We put it up if we intend to stay a few days on one site. Just put the two zip sides on and leave the front open.


----------



## ash

i have a new bessacarr 425 it also had noise pump i've put some pipe rap around pipes to stop vibration between pipes and cupboard this has made a big impovement.


----------



## Grievous

*E425 Awning*

Hi harburner,

We bought a E425 last year and have had fitted a 3.5 metre fiamma zip wind out awning, we also have the zip in privacy room to go with it for longer stays. We have found it a great asset having two large dogs as well it gives us so much extra room.
It takes about 25 mins to setup with the privacy in and with that attached and the storm straps over it has handled some quite tough weather without any damage.
You would need the large drop version of the privacy room.

Regards Simon.


----------



## jaks

*awning*

Hi Harburner i got an e425 now 6 months old and had awning fitted a Fiamma f 45 best thing used it a lot also i personally dont think my water pump is noisy to any great extent happy motorhoming JAKS :lol:


----------

